
No native apps on Windows Phone 7 Series - stejules
http://androgeek.com/no-native-apps-on-windows-phone-7-series.html
======
mortenjorck
This actually sounds like a good idea. It gives graphically undemanding, data-
driven apps a relatively streamlined dev environment, while game development
can draw on the existing mindshare of XNA developers.

------
johns
That's a little misleading. Managed code/Silverlight on WPS7 is the equivalent
of the iPhone SDK. How low-level does this guy want to go?

~~~
martythemaniak
Kinda funny coming from an Android-centric blog, since by that definition,
Android's Java-on-Dalvik apps aren't "native" either.

~~~
rbanffy
AFAIK you can write native apps for Android. It's just that they won't run on
every Android phone, but will be tied to specific architectures (not a big
problem since all Android phones seem to use ARM).

------
ComputerGuru
Bad title. On PCs, 'native' means low-level machine code, and managed/non-
native means .NET.

But on phones, 'native' means you get access to the phone itself, the OS, and
its APIs, and non-native means javascript/html-powered everything.

------
akadien
How long before this platform is commonly referred to as "WiPh" (Wiff)?

~~~
wtallis
That's still better than Wince.

------
Shorel
Cell phones have enough horse power!

Let's waste it!

